# ICC Commercial Electrical Inspector Exam Question



## righter101 (Dec 11, 2009)

Hello there.  I recognize a few names from the old ICC forum and finally got signed back up on this one.  I am happy to see this forum is alive and looks like a great format.  If the creator or maintainers seek any sort of compensation for use, i would gladly donate some money per year to help the effort.

That aside, i am seeking some basic advice.  I need to obtain the ICC Commercial Electrical Inspector Exam and am wondering what to do for study guides or references.  I don't have much electrical experience, but i do learn quickly, study well and take tests well (i have a bunch of icc certs).  Aside from the 2008 NEC, what would folks recommend for study guides for this exam.  I have seen a companion for the NEC that looks like a commentary, but i don't want to get a book if it wont help.

thanks.


----------



## jar546 (Dec 11, 2009)

Re: ICC Commercial Electrical Inspector Exam Question

Hello and welcome to the board.  Thanks for coming.

I am very opinionated when it comes to electrical certification.  I believe that the residential test is too easy and geared toward getting guys to pass it regardless of electrical experience.

In my opinion, unless you have extensive experience and training with electrical, especially commercial, industrial and motor controls, you have no place as an electrical inspector.  Sounds harsh but that is my opinion.  I respect electricity too much and there is way too much liability involved when you start inspecting commercial electrical.  This can be a life or death situation and I truly believe that there needs to be a significant level of competency before you can even be considered for taking the test.

There is much more too it than studying a book and passing a test.  I am multi-disciplined with certs but wish that I could just stick with electrical.  Unfortunately at this time that is not feasible.  I think that electrical should be its own separate entity with stricter requirements for certification.  Electricians make mistakes every single day (so do inspectors) and we need to be there to make sure that no one gets hurt.  The consequence for screwing up an electrical installation can be death.

Some welcome to the board huh?  I apologize for my response but I am very strongly opinionated on this subject.

Please stick around because I am sure someone a little more level headed about this situation will have some information for you soon.


----------



## jar546 (Dec 11, 2009)

Re: ICC Commercial Electrical Inspector Exam Question

The result of something going wrong with electricity.



> Associated Press - July 7, 2009 5:44 AM ET MISSOULA, Mont. (AP) - Authorities say an air conditioning unit that electrocuted an 8-year-old girl who was watching a fireworks show from a church roof should have been shut down by a circuit breaker.
> 
> Sheriff's Capt. Greg Hintz says the Midtown Church in Missoula recently had some electrical work done on interior lighting and the workers hit something that left the air conditioning unit "hot." He says a circuit breaker should have shut the unit down.
> 
> ...


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 11, 2009)

Re: ICC Commercial Electrical Inspector Exam Question

Righter,

Welcome home.   

Here is an excellent place to get training for the Commercial Electrical Exam;

http://www.electricaltrainingservices.c ... php?cn=229

And, you will be given an exam at the end of the course.

For anyone interested; they also have a course teaching Electrical Safety for Inspectors;

http://www.electricaltrainingservices.c ... php?cn=430

These folks know their stuff;

http://www.avotraining.com/avo-about.php

Toughest four days of training you've ever had; and expect to see Electrical Engineers in your class.

Good Luck,

Uncle Bob


----------



## righter101 (Dec 12, 2009)

Re: ICC Commercial Electrical Inspector Exam Question

I appreciate the feedback.  I am not seeking to become an electrical inspector.  All of our electrical inspections are handled by the state of washington.  the end goal for me is to obtain my BO certs.  The two options for me are either obtain all 4 commercial inspector certifications (plum, bldg,mech and elec) of which i have 3, needing only electrical.  option 2 is to take a comprehensive technology exam covering about 9 references.  i was thinking passing the electrical might be eaiser and i could gain a basic understanding of the electrical code.

i appreciate the concern and the feedback.


----------



## Inspector Gift (Dec 12, 2009)

Re: ICC Commercial Electrical Inspector Exam Question

Righter101, it's your choice.  But I would recommend that you go for the later option, and just take the BO Technical test.   You know me... and if I passed it, you can!  You will do well.



PS:  How's the economy going in San Juan Island County?


----------



## knockadse (Dec 14, 2009)

Re: ICC Commercial Electrical Inspector Exam Question

Righter101,

    Just a couple months ago I took my Commercial Electrical and Electrical Plan review. I do not have a great deal of experience and background like JAR recomneds. I used the "Electrical General" Study Guide put out by the IAEI (based on the 2005, but I bet they have a newer edition out). It has a lot of questions and walks you through the answers step by step. I went through it twice just to make sure I got a good grasp on everything that was covered.

   I don't know which would be harder the CBO technoloy or the Commericial Electrical. My suggestion is to get your CBO the expensive way, taking 8 tests and the CBO legel and management. That way you are only a couple of tests away from getting your MCP. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## raider1 (Dec 14, 2009)

Re: ICC Commercial Electrical Inspector Exam Question

I would also recommend "Understanding the NEC" By Mike Holt. You can also take free NEC practice exams at Mike Holt's website.

HERE is a link to his site.

Chris


----------



## jar546 (Dec 14, 2009)

Re: ICC Commercial Electrical Inspector Exam Question

righter101 and I have exchanges some PMs as I wanted to make sure he did not take my opinion personally.  I hope that no one took anything that i said as harsh.

Now for a story that just happened today:

A friend of mine is a BCO and has his commercial electrical certification.  He called me to come inspect a 1600A  coming from a new 12,500V XFMR.  He has his ICC commercial cert but still wanted me there.  I walked him through the system (no power yet, we were there for a cut in inspection) from the XFMR pad through the CT cabinet into the electrical room & fire pump room.  As we were looking over the equipment and I was explaining the system to him he looked at me and said: "You know Jeff, I have my commercial electrical certification and I have no idea what I am looking at".  I appreciated his honesty and he saw why an inspection like this takes a few hours.

I failed it with 8 code violations.  Nice job, just not perfect or completely code compliant.  Of course the electricians were using their own set of prints which had changed after my plan review.  They will have to make some changes since they were working off of the wrong set of prints.

Anyway, I am not perfect and probably missed a few things on the inspection but my point is that electrical should be its own separate entity in my opinion.


----------



## fatboy (Dec 14, 2009)

Re: ICC Commercial Electrical Inspector Exam Question

I appreciate where you are coming from Jeff, years ago I passed my legacy Electrical cert, which at the time the state of CO did not recognize. So, I sat for and passed their test, which I have been told was the equivalent of a Jouneymans test, and qualified me to inspect 1-4 Family Dwellings. Since then, the state now recognizes the ICC Residential test. Even though I felt like I had passed a much more difficult exam, and actually have some hands on experiance, I would not even consider looking at a higher level commercial or industrial application. I, like you have way more respect for electricity. I'm sure righter101 understands where you stand.


----------



## Batwood (Dec 18, 2009)

Re: ICC Commercial Electrical Inspector Exam Question

I used Mike Holts study material, NEC flash cards and I put the Turbo Tabs on my book so I could look up questions faster. Save the questions with calculations for last.

Good luck!


----------



## north star (Dec 18, 2009)

Re: ICC Commercial Electrical Inspector Exam Question

*Batwood,*

*Welcome to the forum!   *


----------

